# Sd card



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if the prime will have an sd card slot? This could be a deal breaker for me


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think it will, because the current Nexus doesn't, it has 16 gigs of storage built in. The Prime will have 32 gigs built in. Personally, that's plenty for me, so I'll be picking one up.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

BTGGTR1 said:


> I don't think it will, because the current Nexus doesn't, it has 16 gigs of storage built in. The Prime will have 32 gigs built in. Personally, that's plenty for me, so I'll be picking one up.


Yea, seems like Google has been wanting to move away from external storage. They tried to do that with the Xoom too, but didn't work out.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are they doing this? I mean, it's not a deal-breaker for me, but I certainly would rather have the ability to upgrade it myself.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Why are they doing this? I mean, it's not a deal-breaker for me, but I certainly would rather have the ability to upgrade it myself.


I know man, it's kinda "Appleish" in a way to not have that option. I vote for 32gig internal storage with a 32gig SD card built in!! One can wishful think, ya know? ; )


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

"BTGGTR1 said:


> I know man, it's kinda "Appleish" in a way to not have that option. I vote for 32gig internal storage with a 32gig SD card built in!! One can wishful think, ya know? ; )


I'm with u on that


----------



## billnewl (Jun 28, 2011)

BTGGTR1 said:


> I know man, it's kinda "Appleish" in a way to not have that option. I vote for 32gig internal storage with a 32gig SD card built in!! One can wishful think, ya know? ; )


This.


----------



## titansjonne (Oct 15, 2011)

it's cool with me if it's internal. I don't like having 2 disk show up every time time i log in.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

titansjonne said:


> it's cool with me if it's internal. I don't like having 2 disk show up every time time i log in.


Huh? When/where do you see 2 disks?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Why are they doing this? I mean, it's not a deal-breaker for me, but I certainly would rather have the ability to upgrade it myself.


+1 While it wouldn't turn me away from the phone, the ... restriction doesn't fit the "Nexus."


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why in the heck would they do this??? I would NOT buy a tablet without an SD card slot! If the prime has 32GB, that would be enough....BUT i would rather to not see phones to move in this direction. This is one reason i not go with apple is due to them wanting to restrict the memory and charge more to get it...screw that!


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Moving in this direction is 180° from the open source open choice dream we have come to expect and love from android. If I want a phone more locked down than a north Korean prison camp I'll go to the apple store. Google needs too be thinking about making more choices available on the platform, not less.

Side note, if the nexus prime/galaxy wants too be the baddest phone on the planet how about 2 sd card slots! Now that's a true android move in the right direction and a big up yours to the prison camp phones the zombies use.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

evolution said:


> Couldn't agree more. Moving in this direction is 180° from the open source open choice dream we have come to expect and love from android. If I want a phone more locked down than a north Korean prison camp I'll go to the apple store. Google needs too be thinking about making more choices available on the platform, not less.
> 
> *Side note, if the nexus prime/galaxy wants too be the baddest phone on the planet how about 2 sd card slots! Now that's a true android move in the right direction and a big up yours to the prison camp phones the zombies use*.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sir/Mam, I like your way of thinking!!!


----------



## BarryHalls (Oct 9, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> Sir/Mam, I like your way of thinking!!!


I must agree.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like they're trying to get everyone to move to the Cloud. Don't like the cloud personally, but our privacy is going to hell anyway.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Seems like they're trying to get everyone to move to the Cloud. Don't like the cloud personally, but our privacy is going to hell anyway.


That's because the cloud is less likely to fail than an SD card.

Theres nothing more frustrating than to have a tiny card lose all your information.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"Mexiken said:


> That's because the cloud is less likely to fail than an SD card.
> 
> Theres nothing more frustrating than to have a tiny card lose all your information.


Yeah, good point but the cloud still scares me.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

evolution said:


> Couldn't agree more. Moving in this direction is 180° from the open source open choice dream we have come to expect and love from android. If I want a phone more locked down than a north Korean prison camp I'll go to the apple store. Google needs too be thinking about making more choices available on the platform, not less.
> 
> Side note, if the nexus prime/galaxy wants too be the baddest phone on the planet how about 2 sd card slots! Now that's a true android move in the right direction and a big up yours to the prison camp phones the zombies use.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1

I was in the Verizon store the other day to get a phone repaired.... so i was looking at some of the other phones. while i was standing next to the iPhone a lady asked me if she should "get the new iPhone or the old iPhone because of siri".so i asked her if she had even look at the android phones,she said no. i asked her why and she said because the iPhone is pretty and android is scary......(ZOMBIES)
I then told her about all the pretty android phones like the razr and the prime.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Its possible that NOT having the SD will give you a better UI experience, no lag whatsoever because its internal memory. Not all SD cards are the same. For the optimal out of the box experience I can see why no SD card is included, first impressions is a strong thing. Think about it, no lag in camera pics, and instant sharing of them at the press of a button. I don't see that happening with the bottleneck speeds these SD cards have, not the ones that usually get shipped with these phones anyway.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FastLane1000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Could someone explain how this will affect recovery and formatting. As a Droid 1 owner I am used to formatting boot, formatting whatever when I installed a new ROM. I still had all my pictures, files, etc. saved on the SD card. How will this change not having an SD card? Thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

FastLane1000 said:


> Could someone explain how this will affect recovery and formatting. As a Droid 1 owner I am used to formatting boot, formatting whatever when I installed a new ROM. I still had all my pictures, files, etc. saved on the SD card. How will this change not having an SD card? Thanks!


It won't. The system will be separate from your other data like pictures. It is called partitioning.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JkdJEdi said:


> Its possible that NOT having the SD will give you a better UI experience, no lag whatsoever because its internal memory. Not all SD cards are the same. For the optimal out of the box experience I can see why no SD card is included, first impressions is a strong thing. Think about it, no lag in camera pics, and instant sharing of them at the press of a button. I don't see that happening with the bottleneck speeds these SD cards have, not the ones that usually get shipped with these phones anyway.


I never run my apps from SD - I always install them internally for this reason, so this shouldn't matter, really. Also, if your SD Card is a Class 10, then it's unlikely that this internal memory will be significantly faster. Perhaps marginally and that might matter for apps (which you can already install internally) but for things like pictures and stuff it's unlikely to make a major impact in performance. As for the "better UI experience", well, there isn't much in the UI that depends on the SD Card heavily so I'm not sure how that would matter.

Some of the things you're claiming might matter if the internal storage were based on something as fast as DDR RAM but it's not - it's based on the exact same flash technology that SD Cards are based on. You are very true that not all SD Cards are the same but that's the point. If I care, then I'm going to go buy a good Class 10 SD card. If I don't, then I'm going to save money and not. Point is, with a removable SD Card, I have that option. With internal storage only but with options, I don't have that choice and the carriers rape me for an add'l $50-100 to get an add'l 16GB storage (this is assuming we have 16GB and 32GB options - I don't know that this is the case but I've heard "report" say this).



ERIFNOMI said:


> It won't. The system will be separate from your other data like pictures. It is called partitioning.


Furthermore, the internal storage will probably be mounted at /sdcard and look/act/feel just like it were an SD Card, except you can't remove it.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Has this been confirmed that there is 32gb onboard and no SDcard slot?

Also, I hope the partition is better organized with ICS. My SDcard is so cluttered with various folders created by apps, wish there was more consistency and organization with the file system.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

On the recent \"This is My Next Podcast\" it was mentioned that the Verizon/US version would be 32gb. Give it a listen.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

32 gigs is more than enough for me personally. It\'s a change but I think it\'s a good one. SD. Cards are slow and problematic. The biggest change is. With the Razor and not being able to swap battery\'s. Did moto wave a magic wander with the battery lol... Big mistake 9


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

\"Jaxidian\" said:


> I never run my apps from SD - I always install them internally for this reason, so this shouldn\'t matter, really. Also, if your SD Card is a Class 10, then it\'s unlikely that this internal memory will be significantly faster. Perhaps marginally and that might matter for apps (which you can already install internally) but for things like pictures and stuff it\'s unlikely to make a major impact in performance. As for the \"better UI experience\", well, there isn\'t much in the UI that depends on the SD Card heavily so I\'m not sure how that would matter.
> 
> Some of the things you\'re claiming might matter if the internal storage were based on something as fast as DDR RAM but it\'s not - it\'s based on the exact same flash technology that SD Cards are based on. You are very true that not all SD Cards are the same but that\'s the point. If I care, then I\'m going to go buy a good Class 10 SD card. If I don\'t, then I\'m going to save money and not. Point is, with a removable SD Card, I have that option. With internal storage only but with options, I don\'t have that choice and the carriers rape me for an add\'l $50-100 to get an add\'l 16GB storage (this is assuming we have 16GB and 32GB options - I don\'t know that this is the case but I\'ve heard \"report\" say this)


Just in case you didn\'t know, class 10 SD cards are slightly deceptive. All the class rabjidng below it are random write speeds but class 10 are ranked by doing large sequential writes. They\'re likely that fast if you\'re using them for a camera (that\'s where my class 10 card is) but for things which jump around a lot you probably won\'t get that speed. For example, if you tried to run an OS from a class 10 card you might not get a minimum of 10MB/s


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Just in case you didn\'t know, class 10 SD cards are slightly deceptive. All the class rabjidng below it are random write speeds but class 10 are ranked by doing large sequential writes. They\'re likely that fast if you\'re using them for a camera (that\'s where my class 10 card is) but for things which jump around a lot you probably won\'t get that speed. For example, if you tried to run an OS from a class 10 card you might not get a minimum of 10MB/s


True on pretty much all accounts... but "class 10" isn't what it's all about. Hence "not all SD Cards are the same". Some of them will perform damn near as well as the internal memory. Some won't be close. But again, choice is good and being stuck with something is not.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> True on pretty much all accounts... but "class 10" isn't what it's all about. Hence "not all SD Cards are the same". Some of them will perform damn near as well as the internal memory. Some won't be close. But again, choice is good and being stuck with something is not.


Fair point. Though I'm sure a lot of people (myself included) stick with the cheap cards that come with our phones. I'm not sure what the TB came with, but it's not fast.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Fair point. Though I'm sure a lot of people (myself included) stick with the cheap cards that come with our phones. I'm not sure what the TB came with, but it's not fast.


It came with an economy class 10 card.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

It doesnt bother me not having a removable sd card and hopefully its 32g of internal storage.That will work for me.








I never had any apps stored on my sd card either. I just stored pictures and various folders ,that where app related on my card.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It came with an economy class 10 card.


They must have found a nice loophole in the testing


----------

